# Ordering from gearbest



## Vape0206 (5/9/16)

Hi vape fam

Has anyone had any trouble with customs when shipping in from overseas ? Would like to know everything about buying from overseas as im looking to get me something from @GearBest.com 

TIA

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (5/9/16)

I've ordered from Gearbest before. Standard intl shipping took about a month to arrive. You can have it sooner if you're willing to pay DHL prices.


----------



## Vape0206 (5/9/16)

@zadiac A month is fine lol. Was there any additional charges besides the product and shipping fees? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (5/9/16)

So I have ordered quite a few things from Gearbest.

Customs in SA is what takes forever and causes the most issues. Basically with the free shipping Gearbest send it from China to the Netherlands (as far as I understand) and then it gets shipped to South Africa via Post NL.

The actual shipping once it reaches Netherlands is quick, takes less than 5 days to reach South Africa.
Then once in South Africa, customs can take forever. I have a parcel which was pre-advised 1st August still waiting in customs where a parcel which was pre-advised 6th August is ready for collection at customs (JIMC).


There will also be a customs charge, as for how much it will be I can't say as it seems to depend on how the customs officers are feeling on the day and whether they made any mistakes or not. Gearbest send an invoice through which has the items at a greatly reduced cost, so that will help keep custom duties low. I ordered Limitless RDTA Plus from Gearbest and I paid around R44 in custom fees in total, which I do not feel is bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vape0206 (5/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> So I have ordered quite a few things from Gearbest.
> 
> Customs in SA is what takes forever and causes the most issues. Basically with the free shipping Gearbest send it from China to the Netherlands (as far as I understand) and then it gets shipped to South Africa via Post NL.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the info.. R44 not bad at all.. Just the waiting that will be a pain lol

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (5/9/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Thanx for the info.. R44 not bad at all.. Just the waiting that will be a pain lol
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Yeah, waiting is a pain.

Oh! I also had an item arrive from Gearbest which was damaged (still worked) and they sorted it out quickly and without any hassle!
I do always take the optional insurance option when selecting shipping though.

As for the waiting, I recommend you download the 17track app and just keep tracking it, as soon as it is "From Customs" go and pick it up.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Vape0206 (5/9/16)

Thanx @PsyCLown.. Very helpful

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crockett (5/9/16)

@PsyCLown , did you have to request the invoice from Gearbest? When I log into my account, there's an invoice, but it doesn't have any Gearbest logo or any official details on it at all. I'm a bit hesitant to send it to customs because even though it's the official invoice, it just looks like I knocked it up in MS Word. Just wondered if that's the version you sent to customs or did you get a better one somehow?


----------



## PsyCLown (5/9/16)

Crockett said:


> @PsyCLown , did you have to request the invoice from Gearbest? When I log into my account, there's an invoice, but it doesn't have any Gearbest logo or any official details on it at all. I'm a bit hesitant to send it to customs because even though it's the official invoice, it just looks like I knocked it up in MS Word. Just wondered if that's the version you sent to customs or did you get a better one somehow?



I've never had to send anything through to customs, on the shipping documents it states the same prices as the invoice.
So they have never asked me for any invoice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (5/9/16)

Crockett said:


> @PsyCLown , did you have to request the invoice from Gearbest? When I log into my account, there's an invoice, but it doesn't have any Gearbest logo or any official details on it at all. I'm a bit hesitant to send it to customs because even though it's the official invoice, it just looks like I knocked it up in MS Word. Just wondered if that's the version you sent to customs or did you get a better one somehow?



Same for me bud.i had to send the invoice and the paypal receipt.Invoice was for approx $18 and the total I paid was actually approx $38.Paid about R65.00 customs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett (5/9/16)

Thank you both - very helpful.


----------



## ddk1979 (5/9/16)

@Vape0206 , I'm also interested in getting some stuff from Gearbest. Perhaps we can order together and share the shipping costs, etc.
Can even make it a joint buy for people in Cape Town ???

.


----------



## boxerulez (5/9/16)

That saving is not worth the anticipation anxiety imho.

Support LOCAL and grow te industry to a point where we see better prices on local stock.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (5/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> That saving is not worth the anticipation anxiety imho.
> 
> Support LOCAL and grow te industry to a point where we see better prices on local stock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk




@boxerulez , I will always support local where it is possible.
Unfortunately the item I'm looking for is not available in SA as far as I've searched - http://www.gearbest.com/accessories/pp_305912.html
These are clapton coils that apparently fit the nautilus mini. Would just like to give it a try.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (5/9/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Hi vape fam
> 
> Has anyone had any trouble with customs when shipping in from overseas ? Would like to know everything about buying from overseas as im looking to get me something from @GearBest.com
> 
> ...


I have ordered from gearbest a few times and I find their shipping slower than 3fvape and fastech.3fvape is my favorite of the Chinese companies.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## zadiac (5/9/16)

Vape0206 said:


> @zadiac A month is fine lol. Was there any additional charges besides the product and shipping fees?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Only the duties you have to pay when fetching package at post office. It was around R50 if I remember correctly. It's never much more than that.


----------



## KrayFish404 (6/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Vape0206 , I'm also interested in getting some stuff from Gearbest. Perhaps we can order together and share the shipping costs, etc.
> Can even make it a joint buy for people in Cape Town ???
> 
> .


Don't do group buys. When using places like Gearbest and Fasttech - it is important to take note that goods under $20 slips through customs. And when I say slip, I don't mean it is quicker - I mean it carries no customs fees. Depending what you order it is usually classified as "Parts" from Gearbest, over $20 expect R20 release fee, plus 14% or something for tax. Keep that total value as low as possible.

I buy about twice a month from Gearbest. Open an account, get points, do ratings on products received, get more points. Add pics to the ratings, get even more points. Buy more, get points. This way I managed to get my Tesla Invader 3 for under $2, received in my hands. My Noisy Cricket v2 will ship when released - the 12 of this month apparently. Oh, and it was free. If you have a "registered" review channel they will send you new stuff free too. I have a radio face so I won't score points and gifts there. Ha ha

Some of my last orders has taken about 42 days, my last one was 25.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (6/9/16)

@KrayFish404 Gearbest is having a flash sale. The item i want is only $15.34. Sale ends today but unfortunately i dont have the money yet      lol so so sad.. But all in all custom fees doesn't seem that bad

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (6/9/16)

Vape0206 said:


> @KrayFish404 Gearbest is having a flash sale. The item i want is only $15.34. Sale ends today but unfortunately i dont have the money yet      lol so so sad.. But all in all custom fees doesn't seem that bad
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Gearbest always have flash sales, their prices always contain a discount.

Sometimes they do have actual specials, although you need to know the actual price of the item before it goes on sale to see whether it really is a discount or not. Perhaps compare it to some other sites.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (6/9/16)

Shipping to SA verses to the USA would not be the same issues to deal with.

I have never bought anything from Gearbest, only bought once from HalfAssedTech once about 3.5 years ago and wrote them off my list. However, I have bought gear parts from other "Ebay" vendors in China (mostly Hong Kong/Shenzhen) several times and got very fast shipping from them (as little as 6 days from order placed to my door).


----------



## KrayFish404 (6/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Gearbest always have flash sales, their prices always contain a discount.
> 
> Sometimes they do have actual specials, although you need to know the actual price of the item before it goes on sale to see whether it really is a discount or not. Perhaps compare it to some other sites.


True. Everything is always one sale. (Usually after you bought it already). It also means discount vouchers is useless. Discount vouchers cannot be used on already marked down prices, I see it very often that when you apply say 15% voucher, then the product's price all of the sudden is more than it used to be. 

Product is $100. The flash sale which is lasts forever is 23% (always some stupid number), so it means the product is $77. You apply the 10% Herritage Day voucher. It cancels the 23%, applies the 10%. Makes the product 90%.

So you have to be very careful of what is all in the basket before shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (6/9/16)

KrayFish404 said:


> True. Everything is always one sale. (Usually after you bought it already). It also means discount vouchers is useless. Discount vouchers cannot be used on already marked down prices, I see it very often that when you apply say 15% voucher, then the product's price all of the sudden is more than it used to be.
> 
> Product is $100. The flash sale which is lasts forever is 23% (always some stupid number), so it means the product is $77. You apply the 10% Herritage Day voucher. It cancels the 23%, applies the 10%. Makes the product 90%.
> 
> So you have to be very careful of what is all in the basket before shipping.


Exactly as stated above.

HOWEVER, the points you get can be used to reduce the price from the discounted price.

So lets say you have points to the value of $5 and the item is $25 on a flash sale, you can end up paying $20 for the item if you use your GB points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (6/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Exactly as stated above.
> 
> HOWEVER, the points you get can be used to reduce the price from the discounted price.
> 
> So lets say you have points to the value of $5 and the item is $25 on a flash sale, you can end up paying $20 for the item if you use your GB points.


Exactly. And that is how broke vapers don't "exactly" get broke in the middle of the month. Playing with the figures and points your measly Zuptha Rand becomes a not too measly Dollar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

